# World Cup Carp Tournament.....



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Coming to the USA next year.....  Here's a couple links of recent articles

North Country Public Radio 

Times Union 

Definately a BIG deal....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

What are the rules for this type of event?
Any date set yet?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

oh yea...
400 or more expected WOW  
That is a lot of bank space to use...
Just wondering how the spots are divided up


----------

